# Has anybody read Wood on epistemology?



## RamistThomist (Nov 5, 2006)

This might need to go into the library section. Anyway, has anybody read this? Manata mentioned it on Butler's blog and it looks to be semi-prestigious, relatively cheap, and worth my time. Any comments?


----------

